
Tim O'Reilly: the golden age of the programmer is over - kiyanwang
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3564824/the-unwavering-optimism-of-tim-oreilly.html
======
rawgabbit
I agree with his assessment that technical literacy is a must have in today's
world. I didn't understand his argument that the programmer's golden age is
over?

